# Teeth issue



## Blaze_Amita (Mar 16, 2014)

Okay I have this one little doe, Raven. I've raised her from a baby, and her mother Natalie, and mother's mother Keisha- all steels, Keisha's out of my first blue doe that carried steel. Anyway. So she's been my own bloodlines. Her father, Michelangelo is a homebred as well, but her parents were both bought blues (One is from Tim Wiley, the other Victoria Spellmire). No Malocclusion in the family history at all. Upon weaning at 6 weeks, and again at 8 weeks when she moved into her own personal cage, her teeth were fine. I pulled her out again at 12 weeks because I noticed she hadn't been eating too well and I knew she had been chewing on her cage(not sure why, she's got chew blocks, toys and mineral wheels in her cage) and she had pulled her teeth. I cut them this short- this was a few days ago. Then tonight I cut them all the way down to her gums-without cutting her gums. Do any of you other show people ever have this issue? With them cut back and new/different chew blocks will this help her teeth come back around? She's been one of my BEST looking juniors for spring showing that I've got(the other being a chinchilla) 









And a picture of Hermione for good measure. I'm so VERY glad Chinchilla passed presentation last year and became showable! 
My best two spring juniors:


----------



## majorv (Mar 17, 2014)

The bottoms are pretty bad. Wish I could help you but I don't know. We've only had a couple of kits end up with bad teeth and their show quality wasn't good enough to try what you're doing. Good luck. I'm curious to know how it turns out!


----------



## Blaze_Amita (Mar 17, 2014)

So far everything I have been told was clip them back(which I have, down to the gums) and give her wood chew blocks, hard alfalfa cubes. She's in good spirits thought, I had her out in an x-pen today to run and play and she's eating well still. I've got my only spring show in 3 weeks, I'll probably bring her and let the judge have at her anyway and see what happens.


----------



## woahlookitsme (Mar 18, 2014)

I'm hoping they come back okay!! Like my mom said the quality of that polish baby was not good enough to try fixing the problem so Ill be interested to see what happens.


----------

